# Systema Studios - Let us start a directory



## Roland (May 6, 2002)

I tried to start this in another thread, but thought this might work out better here.

Everyone, post your Studio, who is the instructor(s), and where are you located.
 Let's get specific, with address, phone numbers, web sites and e-mails listed too.
 How about class times? List of group classes, and if private lessons are available.

That way if we are ever in the area we can come visit and play.
It also gives us an idea of how Systema is and has grown through out the world.
 So, this is it, starting listing!

:soapbox:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 7, 2002)

http://www.scornavacco.com/index.htm 

The address and phone number are listed on the main page, you can't miss em.

Classes are Tuesday and Thursday at about 8:30pm and privates are available.

My instructor is Brad Scornavacco.


:asian:


----------



## RobP (May 9, 2002)

www.sctca.co.uk

We have classes in London, Cambridge and Yorkshire, plus workshop all over.
The school is certified by Vladimir Vasiliev


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

The school website has the forum down but Vlad has Demetry on it to fix it.

Speaking of Demetry, he lives close to me. I am going to try and start hitting his classes too. He says that he will teach me Russian. I told him I already know how to drink.


----------



## Big Guy (May 11, 2002)

You do not know how to DRINK. You run in to things!!


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

I think Jaybacca and I have solved the problem. I'll start wearing a helment when I'm drinking!


----------



## Roland (May 11, 2002)

..you forgot to post where Demetry is!

(ARE you sure that is the spelling of his name?) 

ps: there is no helmut strong enough for you!


----------



## Baoquan (May 20, 2002)

Is this just for websites, or schools too?? If schools are ok, then...

COMBAT SYSTEMS INTERNATIONAL
Instructor: Peter Watson
Chisholm Community Center
15-19 Halley St.
Chisholm, Australia Capitol Territory
Postal Address: 1 Pidgeon Place
Chisholm ACT 2905


I called Peter about a week ago. This is a bit too far away for regular classes, but he said he was thinking of putting together a seminar if he can gather enough interested folks.

Any Aussies looking for Systema - call Peter - i wanna go to this seminar!!

Actually, my girlfriend has been bugging me to spend the next few years in Canada - and i'm starting to think its a good idea - i could check out Vlad...


----------



## Roland (May 21, 2002)

...and welcome aboard  Baoquan, post any and all information you have here!

And come to Canada. Yes, check out Vlad, stay for awhile.
Is your girlfriend from here?

See you soon!


----------



## Baoquan (May 21, 2002)

Cheers, Roland.

No my girlfriend is not Canadian, but she lived there for a year, loved it, wants to go back. I spent a couple of months over there last year, and loved it.

Yeah, canada is very tempting....


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *And come to Canada. Yes, check out Vlad*



I tried to get up there last night (I'm staying at a hotel on the Harbour, between Yonge and Bay) but couldn't figure out how to get a bus after the subway ends. I spent half an hour in the main station speaking with the information people. Frustrating! I should've rented a car.


----------



## Roland (May 24, 2002)

How much longer are you going to be in TO?
I will be there monday morning, just seeing if you are free or are planning to train at Vlads!


----------



## RobP (May 25, 2002)

Arnisador - the bus station is right above the last subway stop. You need any route heading north on Yonge, which is most of them I think.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> 
> *Arnisador - the bus station is right above the last subway stop. You need any route heading north on Yonge, which is most of them I think. *



Thanks--they couldn't help me figure out how to catch the bus after the subway ended. I'm back in the States now I'm afraid. I was relaly hoping to get up there!


----------



## Stickfighter72 (Jul 21, 2002)

INDIANA SYSTEMA CLUB

INSTRUCTOR:  AL McKluckie
PRIVATE LOCAL:  FT. WAYNE, INDIANA

Contact No.  260-478-4544
Classes are on Wednesday Nights in the Greater Ft. Wayne area.
he also prefers Private's.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickfighter72 _
> 
> *INDIANA SYSTEMA CLUB *



You got me excited for a minute--I'm in Terre Haute and was hoping it might be close enough.


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmm.. i just applied for a job in Toronto.....looks like i might have a chance to study Systema after all!!

Haven't yet told my girlfriend that the proximity to certain martial academies influenced my decision to apply for this job......


----------



## Arthur (Aug 26, 2002)

Name:          Systema: New England
City:             Boston (Allston), MA
Instructor:   Arthur Sennott
Web Site:    http://www.russianmartialart.org
Email:          info@russianmartialart.org

Group and private instruction available, more info  on website.

Arthur


----------

